# Life Like M Chassis Front Axle



## andrewq (Apr 22, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me if the front axle should snap into the chassis or if it sits free and is secured in place by the guide pin only.

I've found general HO slot car maintenance aplenty and lots of photos and diagrams of the M chassis and parts but cannot find this info specifically. Photos and diagrams illustrate clearly that the back axle snaps in but not so clear about the front. I picked up a set used from the thrift store that is in great shape. When I took the cars apart to clean them the front axles seemed to be held in place only by the guide pin and all the junk that had twisted around them. So either the chassis had snapped where they would clip in [no obvious breaks] or the axle sits loose.

Any info is appreciated greatly! Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I didnt see anything specific to your questions but some of the links in these threads (if still active) may lead to an answer









Modifications for Lifelike Chassis M-Style


Hello from eastern Indiana! I have been lurking around this site for about a month. Good info! I started running slot cars every since the AFX magnatraction cars in the late 70s. After a long hiatus, I began racing t-jets when I could get over to Illinois to race with the guys in NITRO. I...




www.hobbytalk.com













Lifelike M Chassis


I had an "M" chassis that was just a dog. It would take off ok but would not reach much top speed. I pulled the motor apart (you can do this with the "M" but not the "T" chassis) and discovered that the brushes were sticking in the barrels. It's kind of a cheapy set up but it didn't cost much...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## andrewq (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks, MFR. I had seen those threads previously but have now tried reaching out for an answer (if still active, I hope).


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can tell you the front axle on an M chassis is designed to float. 
It sits between 2 nibs on each side and is only held in place by their specially designed guide pin.
Most of my M chassis run great. They were the height of the ceramic magnet era, along with the 440x2.


----------

